# truck almost done, plow swap



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i helped my dad with this project, took the plow off the ford and put it on the chevy

it didnt cost that much to convert it. $25 for the push plates, $55 for pump bracket, and a few other things


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

heres the plow


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

hook the controll stick up, and the lights this morring


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

just got a few odds and ends todo,

like this woops to short dont you think?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

should of painted it.

is that a 95 chevy?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

1996

about panting didnt have time to, will doo that next yr


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I love that style, have a 95. and soon a 00.

make sure you fuild film it


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Clapper&Company;428354 said:


> I love that style, have a 95. and soon a 00.
> 
> make sure you fuild film it


Same here i love the older trucks and plows. See if you can clean off that piston ram. Smooth that down. You can mess up the piston with that. Make sure you spray the hell out of it with FLUID FLIM too.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks like a fair amount of work for one weekend but better late then never . i like your plow thats a dependable blade


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

one weekend? no we have been working on this since August, Augest got the push plates, 

just been dooing it little at a time. 


plow is great, its 20 yrs old Never had trouble with it or problems.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

found out last weekend that the control box cables were a little short, 30" and i needed 40"

found some 50" ones from a guy that my dad works with that had some extra ones and they are a little long but they will work, had to loop them

almost done, now i just need the belt for the pump, mite use the old one or mite not,


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm feeling all nostalgic with that conventional Fisher & the under-hood hydraulics. Should make for a great setup. That's a pretty old controller, eh? Good luck!


~Kevin


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Can't beat the conventional fishers........how about some pics of the whole rig??!!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i will get some this weekend its not don yet, just need the plow pump belt, when i get that or i mite use the old one,

control box is old still works great


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't beat a good ol' Speecaster conventional. Until I got my MM, it's all I ever had. Never let me down once and they got a good amount of work. They were on F250's


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

very reliable truck and plow you have there. Should make you some dough.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

well got the plow done yesturday,

was going to take pics of it today, maybe this afternoon, my dad took it go hunting today,


, just got to get the torsion bars tighten up in december when the truck gets inspected


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Am I missing something. I don't see any pics in this thread


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

yea theres pics, maybe its bc i have them hosted on photobucket?


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I can see the pics. nice setup. Do you have to watch your leg getting in and out of the truck with the controller mounted there?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

not sure i have not gotten in the truck yet


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

truck works great, been out with it 4-5 times this winter, only started to snow on Saturday,

its easy to plow with it, since its a short box and the hood is different so you can see the whole plow, and also figured out how to tension up the chain didnt know you could


----------



## 800HOrider (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey great post. I am looking at putting a mm1 setup on my 97 chevy and I was wondering how the under the hood hydraulics would fit in there!! I want to take the hydraulics off my 79 and put it on my 97, did you have to custom make the bracket that the pump is connected to?
Thanks


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Last post was almost 4 years ago!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got bracket from fisher dealer i think it was like $50 or so. if your going to put your hydro value on fender like my dad did remember to watch it so it dose not hit the VCM....had plate wore a hole right in to a wire on the vcm and that caused tons of problems.

works great so far, my dad is very happy with it. except few times last winter 4x4 went out ha got that issure fixed this summer so should work great.

updated pic got newer blade this past summer its off a minute mount.


----------



## 800HOrider (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response, I did not realize the thread was 4 years old! I will check with my local fisher dealership.


----------



## 800HOrider (Nov 20, 2011)

DareDog,
Where you able to use the old saddle bracket to connect the pump to the pump bracket? I think it looks like the old bracket in the photo but I want to confirm it before I go ahead and order it. And do you know if the old pulley will work on the vortec? 

Thanks!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

800HOrider;1358497 said:


> DareDog,
> Where you able to use the old saddle bracket to connect the pump to the pump bracket? I think it looks like the old bracket in the photo but I want to confirm it before I go ahead and order it. And do you know if the old pulley will work on the vortec?
> 
> Thanks!


yes just needed to elongate one hole in the bracket works great, pulley fits the vortec i recall i had to slightly enlarge the center hole with a file less than 1/32 of an inch,


----------



## dothedrew (Nov 29, 2011)

*mounting pump in a 97 Gmc*

hey man thanks for posting this. It is very helpful. I have a question though. Did you have a problem with mounting the drive sheave on the 96? i have talked to a few dealers and they are saying that you cant mount it on a 96-98 because it doesnt stick out far enough to run the belt to the hydraulic pump. I just bought the same plow setup and now am trying to get this all mounted. its going on a 97 gmc 5.7 1500. any more info on this will be awesome. thanks


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

did not have that issue. its a 5.0L not sure if that makes a difference?,


----------



## dothedrew (Nov 29, 2011)

DareDog;1362544 said:


> did not have that issue. its a 5.0L not sure if that makes a difference?,


Ok thanks. That's still a vortex though right? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

Do some older plows work better then the newer versions? Not sure about the controller location being so low. Plow sure makes truck look ghetto......


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

yes its a vortec

it will look a lot better next year when the whole plow with be all painted up . it did not cost that much to put plow on. less than a few hundred. its a 1978 and never had any problems with it. 

was not really sure on a newer MM plow cause got a gravel driveway figured it would be harder to put on.

only plow about 10 driveways with it, only use it 10-20 times a year.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------

